# Router bits Tounge and Groove and Panel bits



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

New TV, Yea!!!

You keep reminding me of all the stuff that I need to grow up and buy. I will check them out at the next wood show.

Thanks for the review,
Steve


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a classy looking set. Thanks for sharing the information.

Lew


----------



## SonnyGarcia (Mar 7, 2010)

Good review. I will check this out, I am looking to buy a set myself.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I have the Sommerfeld Shaker rail and stile set and it its top notch, no complaints. Thanks for the review.


----------

